
Goldman’s Unwelcome Streak: A String of Insider Trading Charges - howard941
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-10-19/goldman-banker-arrested-over-u-s-insider-trading-allegations
======
eveFromKarmaFm
Until it's no longer more profitable to cheat and pay the tolls than it is to
play by the rules, we'll continue to be exploited ad nauseum, ad infinitum.

So what are our options? I see two:

1) Stay the same: Continue depending on the enforcers who are incentivized
with profits to suddenly change their behavior and attack the systems that
generate profits (see: definition of insanity)

2) Change: Somehow raise the cost of exploitation with robust new systems that
address the root causes / vulnerabilities of the old systems

